# George and Scott................



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 23, 2010)

As the salesman was just about to close the shop two very excited diabetics (George and Scott) came running in the door!

?Wow, is that sign for real?? asks Scott.

?Which sign?? Asks the salesman

?Hello? The one on the front of your window!? replies George.

?Well of course? said the salesman.

?WE?LL TAKE TWO PLEASE! One for each of us!!!? they shout in unison.

?What do you want?? inquired the salesman.

?A Functioning Pancreas!? exclaims Scott.

?But this is a music store!!!? Says the salesman.

A look of confusion falls upon everyone?s face.

George sheepishly replies, ?But the sign says ?Organ?s for sale.??

*Not the best but on topic....................*


----------



## HelenP (Aug 25, 2010)

Good try, lol.

xx


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, the finger is perilously close to pressing the "Give Infraction" button now!

I do so want to know what happens when I press it. 

Andy


----------



## topcat123 (Aug 26, 2010)

mmmm i like that one


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear....made me smile though... 

Bernie xx


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2010)

Sign in a pet shop window 'FROZEN PET FOOD' I never did find out if it was the pets or the food that was frozen!


----------

